# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка при переходе на 1С 3,0

## Зирочка

Добрый день! Подскажите, при переходе с 2.0 на 3.0 выскакивает такое окно, что файл не содержит доступных обновлений, хотя конфигурация 2.0.67.6 перехожу на 3.0.100.23. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Подскажите, при переходе с 2.0 на 3.0 выскакивает такое окно, что файл не содержит доступных обновлений, хотя конфигурация 2.0.67.6 перехожу на 3.0.100.23. В чем может быть проблема?


Как вы переходите? Нужен Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0.

----------


## Зирочка

> Как вы переходите? Нужен Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0.


Через него вроде и обновляю Accounting 3.0.100.23 updstp 20

----------


## Online_Z

> файл не содержит доступных обновлений


Покажите скрин с сообщением

----------


## Зирочка

> Покажите скрин с сообщением

----------


## Зирочка

> Покажите скрин с сообщением

----------


## Online_Z

У вас конфигурация снята с поддержки, поэтому и не обновляется

----------

Зирочка (14.10.2021)

----------


## Зирочка

Добрый день, снова пытаюсь перейти с конфигурации 2.0.67.6  на 3.0.100.23 платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1433) выскакивают такие окна
Обработка.МониторПортала1С  ИТС.Форма.Форма.Форма
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКартинка.МониторПорт  ла1СИТСНегативноеСобытие есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Обработка.МониторПортала1С  ИТС.Форма.Форма.Форма
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКартинка.МониторПорт  ла1СИТСПоложительноеСобыт  ие есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Обработка.МониторПортала1С  ИТС.Форма.Форма.Форма
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКартинка.МониторПорт  ла1СИТСПунктВыполнено есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Обработка.МониторПортала1С  ИТС.Форма.Форма.Форма
На удаляемый объект ОбщаяКартинка.МониторПорт  ла1СИТСПунктНеВыполнено есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
Обработка.МониторПортала1С  ИТС.Форма.Форма.Форма
Что только не делала, никак не получается обновится.

----------


## Online_Z

> Добрый день, снова пытаюсь перейти с конфигурации 2.0.67.6  на 3.0.100.23 платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1433)


Если речь все о той же информационной базе, что на скринах выше, то она у вас снята с поддержки и не должна обновляться обычными способами

----------


## Зирочка

> Если речь все о той же информационной базе, что на скринах выше, то она у вас снята с поддержки и не должна обновляться обычными способами


Нет, я заново переустановила, она на поддержке

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нет, я заново переустановила, она на поддержке


Нижнее окно при обновлении типовой конфигурации вообще появляться не должно. Что у вас в конфигураторе в настройке поддержки написано?

----------


## Зирочка

> Нижнее окно при обновлении типовой конфигурации вообще появляться не должно. Что у вас в конфигураторе в настройке поддержки написано?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 


Ну я же говорю - не типовая. В конфигурацию внесены изменения, которые не позволят выполнить обновление.
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/332923/
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/18562/

----------

Зирочка (14.10.2021)

----------


## Online_Z

> Нет, я заново переустановила, она на поддержке


Если измененную конфигурацию поставить на поддержку, то это вовсе не значит, что её можно будет обновить обновлением для типовой конфигурации

----------

